# Reliance 6-50 powervent 8-3 code..



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody out there have experience with troubleshooting this code? I've spent a day and a half trying to get through to tech support..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve waited an hour and a half on the phone with them, not a day and a half! Don’t remember the code it gave, I think we replaced the gas control twice and the burner once. The customer was without hot water a week each time. I’d say sell a new reliable one, unless they are ok for weeks at a time without hot water. Finances do make a difference for the customer.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Anybody out there have experience with troubleshooting this code? I've spent a day and a half trying to get through to tech support..


WOW 132 POSTS IN 12 YEARS !


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You've already lost money. Sell them a new one or cut your losses and decline to continue.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

What is the 8-3 code? Or do we all need to google it?


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever run an atmospheric/conventional gcv on a pv? asking for a friend.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> What is the 8-3 code? Or do we all need to google it?


"Electrical Failure"


----------

